# Sera Florena & other ferts



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

Have you used any other ferts such as Sera Florena, PlantaMin etc. ?
They are not cheap but i wonder if they could be suitable for planted tanks.
I wasn't able to find any good info about these ferts in the internet.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I used Sera for some time in the past, but I was not satisfied with it as much as Hagen Nutrafin. Sera needs much more dosing than any other brand to see the effect. I believe most of it is water. When I asked the company for several times they never gave me info regarding the content of the bottle as it was supposed to be a secret (so they told me) even tough I can find all necessary information for any other brand.


----------

